# dcc and usa train turnouts wiring



## nico (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everybody im from Ireland and i am in the middle of building a garden railway.I am using USAT #6 and 4"dia turnouts with light signal, and wish to connect them to a Massoth DCC decoder 8156001,can anybody tell me which wire goes where as theres 4 wires on the #6 and 3 and 2 wires on 4"dia turnout I sent an email to USAT and Massoth but got no answer i was hoping for your help /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

nico, 

Probably can be made to work, but will take much effort & parts.. You would be better off if you trade USAT turnouts for some thing else or cut the motors off & put on LGB EPL's or some body else's.. The reason is USAT's are twin coils to throw the turnout & constant DC for the light power.. Not much help.. 

BulletBob


----------



## nico (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks,i came accross another person who was in the archives a benpavon april 07 he sead "Posted - 02 May 2007 : 19:15:43 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Hi, 

Thanks for the tip on the decoder. 

I did some investigation of the wiring. 
I cut the wires that connected the two button controller 
from the turnout. There are four wires (red, green, yellow 
and black). I used my power supply directly in order to 
test. I found that current through (red,green) would activate 
the coil that sets the turnout for travel through the main line. 
Current through (red,yellow) activates the other coil (side line). 

Reading the literature in the Digitrax site, it sounds like this 
three wire setup is something that the DS52 and DS64 will handle. 

The turnout also comes with red and green signal lights. 
From testing my other turnout with the intact wiring it appears 
that green is supposed to be for main line travel and red 
for side line travel. The only way I could make this work was to 
have (red,green+black) for the main line and (red,yellow+black) 
for the side line. This does not seem quite kosher to me and 
I am not sure how these combinations can be implemented with the 
three contacts on the decoder. I am thinking I may end up forgetting 
about the signal lights and just worrying about the turnout motion. 

Just in case anyone else has the same situation in the future, 
I will try to report what setup finally worked once I have a 
decoder to use. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Ben Pavon 
Little Sespe Railroad 


Did he ever get back to you


----------

